# Polypay sheep



## cinmcrk (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,

What does everyone think of the polypay breed.  I have been looking for a more efficient breed or grass fed based.  I have registered Dorsets, the show type though, they don't do as well as I would like.  I have looked for Ile De France, but, the nearest is 5 hours away.  I recently found out that two very reputable breeders of Polypay are within 1 hour, also very well priced.  They have ebvs on all there rams and ewe lambs.

Thanks in advance

Chad Gawarecki


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 30, 2012)

In my limited experience with Polypays, they are OK for large litters of lambs, but they grow quite slowly, and their carcasses are not very meaty.  I would think that if they were crossed with a Suffolk or Hampshire, they would be a lot more meaty.  They have fairly good wool, and are prolific, but the growth factor, coupled with their lack of muscling has hampered them as a breed.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the Polypay is more of a ewe breed than a terminal breed. So purchasing some ewes to have as your ewe base and then crossing with a terminal sire such as a Suffolk or Hamp will give you lots of meaty lambs.

I've never seen or worked with Polypays before, so I don't know much about them. From what I've read, though, people who raise 'em love 'em.


----------

